# Made a New Dress



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I haven't made anything in ages so today I made this dress for Isabeau.  It's very lacy and girly because I went a bit overboard but I think it turned out cute, it has a little pocket for treats and eventually I'll add a D-Ring so it can be used as a harness too. 

(She wasn't a very willing model so by sitting it looks too big but when she stands it's just the right length for her tail and everything to curl over.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

aww that's very cute! 

wow ripley is looking so mature in your siggy.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Jen.   Ripley is getting so grown up, she will be one in November!  I always think she hasn't grown much then go around other dogs and she's taller than the german shepards and everything, she's all legs right now thought.  :lol:


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

awww very beautiful dress for a beautiful lil' lady.
Hugs,
Soozie


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow as usual you do such a great job Gypsy I love it


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwww....she is soooo cute in her new dress! You're pretty talented in the sewing department, Gypsy. That dress is really nice!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

And also, Izzy is one of the cutest little chihuahuas....I love looking at your pics of her and your other chis as well!:love1:


----------



## Foxy Roxy (Aug 31, 2007)

That is very cute. I wish I was crafty, I had to have my babysitter put my daughters elastics on her ballet shoes.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Gypsy, that little dress is soooo cute. You're very clever! All you "crafty" people on here are making me get the "craft" bug and I already suffer with the "chi" bug. All these bugs, eh!!!! lol


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

that dress is so cute and especialy on izzy what a cute little chi!!!!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

I cant get over how cute she is!
And you are so talented!
I made lil dog clothes for my gcse textiles! I got a good grade but i will admit i did have quite a lot of help!hehe


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Gypsy....do you use patterns to make the dresses? If so, what ones are they?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What a beautiful dress (great job)! Izzy is gorgeous in the dress.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you.  

Pookypeds, I made patterns myself for these type of harness/dresses because all the ones I could find in stores weren't right so I just started drawing and modifying them until they worked.


----------



## Jenilyn (Sep 9, 2007)

aw!!!!! so cute!


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow!!!!
It's very cute! You did a great job!


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

wow! wot a great dress and it looks lovely on little izzy lol


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

What a lovely dress it is, well done. I love the colour too.


ps.Please can I have Isabeau?...worth an ask...heehee


----------



## tonysmom (Jul 19, 2005)

Too cute!! I love this time of year! Everyone gets their sewing machines and knitting needles out. Last year we all made sweaters with our knitting looms for our babies. Tony has just about ruined all of his - time to get knitting and I see a trip to the fabric store. Keep up the good work! You're an inspiration!!


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww, she looks beautiful!


----------



## REBECCA (Nov 11, 2005)

Gorgeous dress, so perfect for your baby. You're so talented.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

Aww shes adorable id love to see ripley in a dress  lol TOO CUTE!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

awwww what a lovely dress, dont think I could ever make anything like that.
She looks adorable in it.


----------

